# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Octubre recibe el doble de lluvias del último decenio tras cuatro años de sequía

## Embalses

*Octubre recibe el doble de lluvias del último decenio tras cuatro años de sequía* 
05-11-2008 (La Verdad)La Verdad

 Las mayores precipitaciones han correspondido a Cartagena y el Noroeste, con más de 100 litros    	 

La mala noticia es que no se puede pronosticar el final de cuatro años de sequía. Todo lo más, un cambio de tendencia en el arranque del otoño. La buena noticia apunta a que en octubre ha llovido en la cuenca del Segura más del doble de la media de los últimos cinco y diez años, según los datos facilitados por la Confederación Hidrográfica. La precipitación media fue el mes pasado de 84,8 litros por metro cuadrado. El promedio de los últimos cinco años ha sido de 34,3 litros; y de 40,1 si se toma la serie de diez años. Ha sido un octubre lluvioso para la escasez crónica de este territorio. La reserva de los pantanos de la cuenca ha crecido en 5 hectómetros en la última semana y se sitúa en 181 hectómetros (el 16% de su capacidad total). Ochenta se considera embalse muerto. En comparación con el año anterior, los embalses disponen de 36 hectómetros más. Un alivio para una cuenca que ha tenido el peor régimen de aportaciones superficiales de su historia, con apenas 130 hectómetros recogidos en doce meses. Una nimiedad en comparación con los 7.100 registrados en la desembocadura del Ebro o los 13.000 de media histórica en la cuenca del Tajo. A nivel peninsular, los embalses han recuperado parte de sus reservas gracias a las lluvias y se sitúan al 42,8% de su capacidad, un porcentaje similar al del pasado año, pero por debajo de la media del decenio. La reserva hidráulica ha aumentado en 439 hectómetros. En la cuenca del Segura, las mayores precipitaciones se han registrado en Cartagena y el Mar Menor, además de las comarcas del Noroeste y del Guadalentín, donde se ha alcanzado entre 100 y 200 litros por metro cuadrado. Le siguen amplias zonas del sur, centro y norte de la Región, donde han caído entre 50 y cien litros. En la comarca oriental, parte del Altiplano y Cieza es donde menos ha llovido. El volumen bruto de precipitaciones ha sido de 1.595 hectómetros cúbicos.

----------

